# Did KF finally die?



## Dave Martell (Apr 15, 2017)

http://www.knifeforums.com/


----------



## DSChief (Apr 15, 2017)

Not dead, they're in the middle of a Forum Software change over. Was announced a couple of days ago, expect
at least 48 hrs of growing pains as everything is rebuilt


----------



## labor of love (Apr 15, 2017)

Haha, it been on life support for so long. I still find old threads there that are quite interesting.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 15, 2017)

knife forums too? I know blade forums has been down for a couple of days installing new soft ware.


----------



## Anton (Apr 15, 2017)

I go on KF when I'm drinking whiskey and thinking of good ol quality fights


----------



## ecchef (Apr 15, 2017)

They're not relevant anymore. Not ITK anyway. Like Anton said, good for nostalgia.


----------



## DSChief (Apr 15, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> knife forums too? I know blade forums has been down for a couple of days installing new soft ware.



My bad, was thinking BF


----------



## Anton (Apr 15, 2017)

KF made KKF


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 27, 2017)

Anton said:


> KF made KKF



True


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 27, 2017)

I miss Mad Rookie...


----------



## ecchef (Apr 27, 2017)

El Pescador said:


> I miss Mad Rookie...



Yeah...like I miss my ex-wife.


----------



## El Pescador (Apr 27, 2017)

ecchef said:


> Yeah...like I miss my ex-wife.



Haha! so true!


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 28, 2017)

This thread prompted me to log in and make a random post. I was recently reminded that I was "Idiotking" on that forum. A member since 2007.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 18, 2017)

http://www.blademag.com/knifeforums-com-no-longer-available/


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 19, 2017)

ecchef said:


> Yeah...like I miss my ex-wife.



I liked Mad Rookie. South Africa, right?


----------



## WOK-a-holic (Jul 19, 2017)

we need ANDY777.


----------

